# Nothing feels real anymore



## Rhirhi23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Things have been strange recently. Real Life doesn't feel so 'real' anymore... It's strange. It feels the real world is in movies and books and tv, and my life is just so boring. I'm only 15, but I just can't figure out what my purpose is. I hardly do anything at home besides get on the computer and watch TV. I have many dreams but all just feel so far-fetched, my confidence is horrible, my outlook on life changes almost every day, sometimes I just don't feel like living, and it's just so /hard/. I want this to feel real, and I want to start my life, but it's so hard when my parents won't help me out. I want a horse so bad to kick-start my dreams but that hasn't happened despite how much they claim to be willing to help. I've been told many times that I am a fantastic writer, but I believe my anxiety and society phobia will withhold me from becoming a successful writer or whatever profession I choose. 

Anyway, getting off subject. Is it normal to feel like nothing is real? I've talked to my therapist about this but I'm getting no help or reassurance.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

It happens to me a lot too,it has made me so careless about my entourage.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This might answer your questions. http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/derealization

I used to deal with this at your age as well when my anxiety was at it's worst. I used to explain it to my therapists as always feeling like I was living in a fog and feeling indifferent and disconnected from everything.

People could be laughing and talking around me, but I felt like it wasn't real. I felt more like I was just a ghost that was observing, but not becoming involved in my surroundings. When someone would talk to me it didn't really feel like they were talking to me. Instead it felt more like I was just watching them talk, but not taking in what they were saying.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> This might answer your questions. http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/derealization
> 
> I used to deal with this at your age as well when my anxiety was at it's worst. I used to explain it to my therapists as always feeling like I was living in a fog and feeling indifferent and disconnected from everything.
> 
> People could be laughing and talking around me, but I felt like it wasn't real. I felt more like I was just a ghost that was observing, but not becoming involved in my surroundings. When someone would talk to me it didn't really feel like they were talking to me. Instead it felt more like I was just watching them talk, but not taking in what they were saying.


Thank you very much , your link was actually helpful !


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Most therapists don't have a clue when it comes to derealization. Talking to them about it just made me feel worse. Anyhow it can happen with anxiety, interoception, depression or on it's own.


----------

